# The Official Pokemon Diamond and Pearl competitive team building guide.



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Another guide by yours truly.

What do I need to consider when building a competivie pokemon.
There are many factors when wanting to build a competitvie pokemom.

The main ones are:-
Movesets
EV's
IV's
Natures
Hold items.

This guide will be split into these main factors cause that is what ou need to build a rteam strong enough to beat hard, tough powerful trainers (like Dynamic Dragon XD)

*Movesets*

I take it you know what movesets are so there is no point expaling what they are.

When deciding a moveset you have to consider the fact that you can't have two moves of the same types unless its a power up move or a move like Spikes or whirlwind.

You also have to consider that the moveset should be varied to take down a good selection of pokemon.

Take this moveset of an infernape as an example.

Earthquake
Grass knot
Close combat
Flare blitz.

This is a standard moveset for a competive Infernape.

Flare blitz and close combat cover a fair majority of pokemon, mostly common pokemon used in this generations teams.

The moveset is a mixed sweeper moveset, so it can take down a a good selection of pokemon without too much trouble,.

Earthquake takes down electric, ground, rock and steel pokemon, grassknot takes down the likes of water pokemon and works effective with heavy pokemon like snorlax.

Close combat takes down rock, ground, steel and noraml pokemon, amd with a hasty nature, defence being lowerd while using it is not important.

However, movesets are dependant on the natures, a topic that I will cover later in this guide.

*EV's*

Eureka 7 ep 30

*IV's*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A pokemon has 6 stats:

HP
Atk
Def
Sp. Atk
Sp. Def
Spd

and every pokemon gets a random Individual value (consider it an extra bonus) ranging from 0 to 31.

( to get an idea of the individual values of a pokemon JUST BORN you can use two methods, leveling up to at least lvl 20 with rare candies or using the day care, IT NEEDS TO LEVEL UP WITHOUT FIGHTING OR GETTING EXPERIENCE OF ANY FIGHT = no exp.share, and using an IV calculator like the one at Serebii.net)

getting a 0 doesn't mean it's bad... but you're not getting any extra push that could mean victory or defeat... so people aims to get better values on their pokemon by catching, trading or random breeding the pokemon they want.

But there's an option to at least make it easier.

Breeding helps to inherit or "pass down" some of those individual values from the parents to the babies.

This is an example (showing stat/IV)

Male:
hp/31
atk/16
def/30
Sp.Atk/2
Sp.Def/31
Spd/20

Female:
HP/11
Atk/30
Def/0
Sp.atk/25
Sp.Def/31
Spd/29

let's say this pokemon will be a defensive wall, the Sp.Def on both parents is 31, they can reach the highest value on Sp.Def, and look.. the father has also the highest HP and a very good Def. so we'll be aiming to get those 3 values inherited... the HP and Def of the male and the SP.def of the female...

why only 3?... there's a rule for IV breeding...

3 of the IV's of the baby will be inherited from the parents at random and the other 3 will be totally random, so it still be a matter of luck... only that you have a higher chance now of getting the combination needed.

getting the right 3 values can take a long time and lots of rejected babies but you don't need to aim for perfection.. you can use the better babies you get if you get tired.

In pokeomn Emerald there was a guy who evaluated your pokemon by their IV's but now each pokemon has a little flavour text on his summary

Here's the different options and the range of values they cover:

HP:
Loves to eat (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Often dozes off (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
Often naps (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Scatter things often (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Likes to relax (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

Attack:
Proud of its power (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Likes to trash about (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
A little quick tempered (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Likes to fight (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Hot tempered (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

Defense:
Sturdy body (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Capable of taking hits (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
Highly persistent (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Good endurance (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Good perseverence (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

S.attack:
Highly curious (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Mischievous (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
Thoroughly cunning (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Often lost in thought (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Very finicky (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

S. Defense:
Strong willed (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Somewhat vain (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
Strongly defiant (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Hates to lose (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Somewhat stubborn (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

Speed:
Likes to run (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30)
Alert to sounds (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31)
Impetuous and silly (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27)
Somewhat of a clown (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28)
Quick to flee (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

the ones in bold contain the highest value of 31... so you should aim for those and check with the calculator if theyare indeed 31's... cause they can be of a lower value

btw... the message appears depending on the HIGHEST IV the pokemon has, but if it has more than 1 value at 31, the message will be chosen at random form them (a 31 hp 31atk pokemon can say either "often dozes off" or "likes to trash about" for example)




_*Natures*_

Like EV's and movesets, Natures are vital when you are preparing a good balanced team.

These are the natures.



Ok by following this, if I get a snorlax with a Adamant nature, I will EV train it with 252 attack evs. 252 defence evs and 4 hit points evs, focusing on attack EVs most cause of the nature.

If you don't get the nature you want the first time, re breeding helps (or if its a one off pokemon like Rotom, soft reseting helps cause Natures are random, hopefully it won't come to that if you are lucky.)

_*Hold items*_

Hold items are also important, cause they can either power up the stats of your pokemon, or lower the stats of your opponents pokemon.

Hold items can either work in battle or outside of battle, but I am talking about in battle in this guide.

So say I have a nsorlax and it has a rest move, I will kae it hold a lum berry so that when it uses rest, lum berrry effect is that when the pokemonm holding the item is affect by any status affecting moves, it will automatically heal the pokemon, and seeing as rest makes the use sleep, it will heal the user's status, maing it a +1 on your side, and a -1 on the opponent's side.

Leftovers is another common hold item, it heals the pokemon by a bit while battling, using it with a defencevie will make it annoying as hell to beat, especally if you fighting a blissy or snorlax.

To find out about the different kinds of hold items, look on serebii



To sum it up, to build a competitive team, you are going to have to consider IV's, EV's, Natures, movesets and hold items.

Also, I wanted to talk about egg moves, but there is not really much to say, just look on serebii for egg moves.



Tip - By catching a ditto with an adamant or jolly nature, giving it verstone and breeding it with the pokemon you want to train will give the egg pokemon the nature of the ditto, same applies to female versions of pokemon.



> 1. CSmence (Choice Spec Salamence)
> It can and will OHKO anything with Draco Meteor outside of Steel types and Blissey. It also comes standard with Flamethrower so it has the ability to predict incoming Steel type switch ins and Flamethrower you to death.
> 
> 2. CBTar (Choice Band Tyranitar)
> ...



*Type Chart*


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Links*



Don't mind the fact that the forum this was posted in is virgin.
Don't mind the fact that the forum this was posted in is virgin.

Hope this helsp, also, if this guide has any wonky bits, helping make this better will be appreciated.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

* Everstone and Breeding *



> The everstone just does not allow a pokemon to evolve, if given to the FEMALE pokemon breeding on the Daycare, it will have the effect of a 50% chance of "inheriting" the same nature as the female... for example...
> 
> any nature male + Adamant female(w/everstone) = 50% chance of getting Adamant baby
> 
> ...



Silent I must rep you... but I already did D:<
Anyways great guide that should be helpful for everyone 

Edit: added BI's part


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

OK, I will look it up.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

You could add a link to serebii's attack-dex.
We could include Smogon's link on pokemon that are becoming more common on Wi-fi.
We could also add Marriland's Calculator/pokemon team links.



Edit: Nvm just the smogon link should be okay


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Meh, I added all the links.

*Updated*


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 17, 2007)

Though its a general rule, having two attacks of the same type isn't always a bad idea as long both have different effects.

Take Brelom for example, if some pokemon survived your focus punch and managed to break your substitute you can end it easily with mach punch, but its all about personal choice, since mach punch leaves you without a move for dealing with ghost, but you can always spore them and switch away.

Also moves like Overheat, its great for a hit and run attack, but if you cant switch away for some reason and need a fire attack flamethrower is not a bad choice to have in the same moveset (only if your pokemon can take 2-3 non-super effective hits before dying, like Arcanine)

Thats why sometimes the moveset of a single pokemon depends on what the rest on the party can do, and what situations you have faced before

There are some exceptions like those, but yeah, having surf and hydro pump in the same set its plain stupid xP


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

I think I said that.



> When deciding a moveset you have to consider the fact that you can't have two moves of the same types unless its a power up move or a move like Spikes or whirlwind.



Sorry, I worded that part wrong, I meant its most of the time bad to have two of the same moves if its attack moves, however, power up moves are ok, its kind of like Sunny day and flamethrower in the same moveset.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Silent, I am going to be binging this week every chance I get so I can have a party that isn't embarrassing come friday.

I was hoping to get a good enough party together as not to lose the first round, but I'm up against you, and you're so knowledgeable  There is no way you aren't a great trainer. I'm screwed


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 17, 2007)

It would help to have some touchstone-movesets - the basic stuff that you'll encounter on a regular basis. I'm not nearly experienced enough to try something like that, but it's going to be a long time coming otherwise because it's going to take sites like Serebii ages to have a comprehensive guide like that.


----------



## chaosakita (Jun 17, 2007)

I think this guide is alright, but it needs to work on the moveset part.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

More very helpful tips...

Remember to please have something that can stop the following...

1. CSmence (Choice Spec Salamence)
It can and will OHKO anything with Draco Meteor outside of Steel types and Blissey. It also comes standard with Flamethrower so it has the ability to predict incoming Steel type switch ins and Flamethrower you to death.

2. CBTar (Choice Band Tyranitar)
With the ability to hit 404 ATK stats and combining that with a STAB Crunch and Stone Edge it will tear up anything in it's path if you're not prepared. If CBTar finds any way to switch in safely you best be prepared or else something is going to die or take ~50% life.

3. Gyarados
Gyarados in this generation has the ability to easily 6-0 many many teams. Again be prepared to stop it from Dragon Dancing or predict decisive hits. Please don't think having a water Pokemon with Thunderbolt or Jolteon coming in and revenge killing it is your best bet. You never know if the opponent has an Electivire in their team that can take the Electric attack, boosting it's own speed, and continue to sweep your team.

4. Rhyperior
Solid Rock is a very broken ability. Starmie can't even Surf this thing to death because of Solid Rock and in result Starmie will get OHKOed by Megahorn or something. Through past experiences the only way I was able to drop Rhyperior was by hitting him hard with Starmie's Surf hitting for about I'd say 60-70% life and pray that Megahorn will miss. If not, so be it, I will have to revenge kill. 

5. Weavile
Not too big, but early players will fall to this thing easily. It can hit around 380 something SPD outrunning A LOT of stuff right off the bat. It's standard for it to have Brick Break, Pursuit, Night Slash, and Ice Punch/Ice Shard. From there you can see it's huge type coverage.

There are more threats, but those are the ones that are very reoccuring amongst new and inexperience players.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> More very helpful tips...
> 
> Remember to please have something that can stop the following...
> 
> ...



Tips added.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 18, 2007)

there are some things that could go there...


*Spoiler*: _Everstone and Breeding_ 





The everstone just does not allow a pokemon to evolve, if given to the FEMALE pokemon breeding on the Daycare, it will have the effect of a 50% chance of "inheriting" the same nature as the female... for example...

any nature male + Adamant female(w/everstone) =  50% chance of getting Adamant baby

Now, With Ditto it works the same only and only if Ditto is acting as the female on the breeding.

Impish Ditto(w/everstone) + any male = 50% chance of Impish baby of the same species as the male pokemon.

Timid Ditto(w/everstone) + genderless (mineral) pokemon = 50% chance of Timid baby of the mineral pokemon.

Ditto(everstone) + Female pokemon = Random nature because the ditto is the male here and there's no effect on males.





*Spoiler*: _Individual Values and breeding_ 





A pokemon has 6 stats:

HP
Atk
Def
Sp. Atk
Sp. Def
Spd

and every pokemon gets a random Individual value (consider it an extra bonus) ranging from 0 to 31.

( to get an idea of the individual values of a pokemon JUST BORN you can use two methods, leveling up to at least lvl 20 with rare candies or using the day care, IT NEEDS TO LEVEL UP WITHOUT FIGHTING OR GETTING EXPERIENCE OF ANY FIGHT = no exp.share, and using an IV calculator like the one at Serebii.net)

getting a 0 doesn't mean it's bad... but you're not getting any extra push that could mean victory or defeat... so people aims to get better values on their pokemon by catching, trading or random breeding the pokemon they want.

But there's an option to at least make it easier.

Breeding helps to inherit or "pass down" some of those individual values from the parents to the babies.

This is an example (showing stat/IV)

Male:
hp/31
atk/16
def/30
Sp.Atk/2
Sp.Def/31
Spd/20

Female:
HP/11
Atk/30
Def/0
Sp.atk/25
Sp.Def/31
Spd/29

let's say this pokemon will be a defensive wall, the Sp.Def on both parents is 31, they can reach the highest value on Sp.Def, and look.. the father has also the highest HP and a very good Def. so we'll be aiming to get those 3 values inherited... the HP and Def of the male and the SP.def of the female...

why only 3?... there's a rule for IV breeding...

3 of the IV's of the baby will be inherited from the parents at random and the other 3 will be totally random, so it still be a matter of luck... only that you have a higher chance now of getting the combination needed.

getting the right 3 values can take a long time and lots of rejected babies but you don't need to aim for perfection.. you can use the better babies you get if you get tired.

In pokeomn Emerald there was a guy who evaluated your pokemon by their IV's but now each pokemon has a little flavour text on his summary

Here's the different options and the range of values they cover:

HP: 
 Loves to eat (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Often dozes off (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 Often naps (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Scatter things often (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Likes to relax (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29) 

 Attack: 
 Proud of its power (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Likes to trash about (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 A little quick tempered (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Likes to fight (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Hot tempered (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29) 

 Defense: 
 Sturdy body (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Capable of taking hits (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 Highly persistent (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Good endurance (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Good perseverence (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29) 

 S.attack: 
 Highly curious (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Mischievous (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 Thoroughly cunning (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Often lost in thought (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Very finicky (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29) 

 S. Defense: 
 Strong willed (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Somewhat vain (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 Strongly defiant (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Hates to lose (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Somewhat stubborn (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29) 

 Speed: 
 Likes to run (0, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30) 
* Alert to sounds (1, 6, 11, 16, 21, 26, 31) *
 Impetuous and silly (2, 7, 12, 17, 22, 27) 
 Somewhat of a clown (3, 8, 13, 18, 23, 28) 
 Quick to flee (4, 9, 14, 19, 24, 29)

the ones in bold contain the highest value of 31... so you should aim for those and check with the calculator if theyare indeed 31's... cause they can be of a lower value

btw... the message appears depending on the HIGHEST IV the pokemon has, but if it has more than 1 value at 31, the message will be chosen at random form them (a 31 hp 31atk pokemon can say *either* "often dozes off" or "likes to trash about" for example)




phew... if this needs more details just add them lol...

btw... i've confirmed everything of this by experimenting myself during one week...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2007)

I could only add one cause of the text limit.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

If you want Silent you can ask a mod/admin to give you my post so you can add stuff and edit later.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 18, 2007)

you can also just add a link to my post XD...


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got a virgin Azelf, what moveset should I give it? I'd like EVs and all, please.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2007)

Virgin Azelf?


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

That would make one hilarious nature. Along with "Slutty".


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 18, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Virgin Azelf?


LMAO. Virgin, as in untrained, no EVs, freshly caught, etc.

....So can I get a moveset for such an Azelf?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 18, 2007)

oh.. i forgot to say that IV breeding has certain percentage of chances to pass down an specific stat value.. but i'm still not sure of that part... =P


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> LMAO. Virgin, as in untrained, no EVs, freshly caught, etc.
> 
> ....So can I get a moveset for such an Azelf?



Tell me the nature of it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 19, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh.. i forgot to say that IV breeding has certain percentage of chances to pass down an specific stat value.. but i'm still not sure of that part... =P



IVs are passed down like this...

The offspring randomly gets 3 of the same IVs from any of the parents and mixed. Like it might get the fathers ATK and SPD IVs and the mothers DEF IVs, and so on, the combos are huge.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Added BI's breeding/everstone trick. Bump too x]


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2007)

ok seriously... this is too much for me...

I need like pokemon counseling or something.  I can handle Movesets, EVs, Hold Items, and Natures to a certain extent, but now there's this garbage called IVs??  How can I determine if a low level pokemon of mine is worth leveling up?

I guess for example if I want a good natured Ralts to turn into Gallade one day, I would probably want a nature like Jolly or Naughty or something right?  Well then how can I determine what the IVs are or... what the fuck are IVs anyways...

Would something like a Jolly natured and "Alert to sounds" be somewhat ideal for maxing out a pokemon's speed stat?

(lol even though I started by saying this is too much for me, i may have just gotten some of it)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> ok seriously... this is too much for me...
> 
> I need like pokemon counseling or something.  I can handle Movesets, EVs, Hold Items, and Natures to a certain extent, but now there's this garbage called IVs??  How can I determine if a low level pokemon of mine is worth leveling up?
> 
> ...



There's no way to find out IVs without first leveling a pokemon to a certain extent. LVL 50 is most of the time enough to determine it's IVs and those IVs can be 1-31 and depending on the number it reflects to it's stat.

 For example a charizard at lvl 100 can have a max of 328 special attack but only if it has 31 IVs in special attack...if it only has 1 IV in special attack it'll have 298 special attack which would be the same as if it was not ever EVd thus you see that IVs are equally as important as EVs.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> There's no way to find out IVs without first leveling a pokemon to a certain extent. LVL 50 is most of the time enough to determine it's IVs and those IVs can be 1-31 and depending on the number it reflects to it's stat.
> 
> For example a charizard at lvl 100 can have a max of 328 special attack but only if it has 31 IVs in special attack...if it only has 1 IV in special attack it'll have 298 special attack which would be the same as if it was not ever EVd thus you see that IVs are equally as important as EVs.


So then... What's the point of the phrases such as "Loves to eat", "Proud of its power", and whatnot?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So then... What's the point of the phrases such as "Loves to eat", "Proud of its power", and whatnot?



Don't know don't care....most likely it's just a funny thing that just helps pokemon be more of personas than just battling bots. If you wanna know about IVs get yourself a IV calculator and use it . (serebii has one)


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2007)

Am I doing it right?

edit:  no seriously i dont get this calculator at all


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Am I doing it right?
> 
> edit:  no seriously i dont get this calculator at all



Noone explained it to me either...i just tried to figure it out...i'm not sure if you're being serious or not but in any case try and guess what each thing stands for...


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2007)

does the calculator work for like a newly hatched pokemon?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Vyse said:


> does the calculator work for like a newly hatched pokemon?



You can try it for lvl 20 and up but for 100% accurate results lvl 50 should be the minimum.


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2007)

awww man so to compete i have to Ev train for hours on end then when i get to lv.50 see that i cant use it then start over??? that SUX!


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 20, 2007)

Vyse said:


> awww man so to compete i have to Ev train for hours on end then when i get to lv.50 see that i cant use it then start over??? that SUX!



This is where the day care, rare candies, and checking on the Wi-Fi level up come in handy


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

2Shea said:


> This is where the day care, rare candies, and *checking on the Wi-Fi level up* come in handy


 what is this wi-fi lv up u speak of


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 20, 2007)

yes do tell. i thought rare candies were considered bad while ev training


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

>_> When we fight in Wi-Fi we have the option of "lv 50" we choose lv 50 and you can check your IV's. Better than using 50 rare candies or day care.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

aaah i never thought of using that, that way smart asses


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 21, 2007)

good now i just have to find someone willing to keep on fighting me just so i can see my pokemons stats over and over.....I know i'll annoy my cousin


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 24, 2007)

Bumping for good faith.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok Silent Storm(and everyone out there)This is my new party plz help me.

CSSalamence:
Draco Meteor
Flamethrower
Rock Slide/Dragon Pulse
Ariel Ace

Blissy: (Special Shield) OR Lucario
Counter
Captivate
Thunder Wave
Endure

Alakazam: (Special Sweeper)
Psycic
Thunderpunch
Fire Punch
Ice Punch

Infernape:
Flare Blitz
Close Combat
Grass Knot
Earthquake

Starmie:
Ice Beam
Surf
Thunderbolt
Psycic

Ryperior:
Stone Edge
Mega Horn
Earthquake
Swords Dance/Crunch

plz help me...also i am still in the era of R/S(special move wise)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2007)

Please state the EV's and natures.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

CSMence ~ Lonely (Sp. Attack, Speed, Attack)

Blissy ~ Calm (Sp. Defence, HP, Defence)

Alakazam ~ Bold (Hp,Sp. Attack, Speed)

Infernape ~ Lonely(Attack,Sp Attack, Speed)

Starmie ~ Mild(Sp. Attack, Sp. Defence, Hp)

Ryperior ~ Adamant(Attack, Hp, Sp Defence)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2007)

Please stat the numbers of the EV's (example 252 attack, 252 speed, 4HP)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

CSMence ~ Lonely (Sp. Attack:252, Speed:252, Attack:4)

Blissy ~ Calm (Sp. Defence:252, HP:252, Defence:4)

Alakazam ~ Bold (Hp:252,Sp. Attack:252, Speed:4)

Infernape ~ Lonely(Attack:252,Sp Attack:252, Speed:4)

Starmie ~ Mild(Sp. Attack:252, Sp. Defence:252, Hp:4)

Ryperior ~ Adamant(Attack:252, Hp:252, Sp Defence:4)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2007)

Did you just copy and paste the example I gave for listing the EV's, cause that what it looks like.

Also did you EV train your pokemon, and forget to note the EV's down.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

no what i did was i keept on breeding till i got the Nature that I thought suited my pokemon...They arent finished yet..still Ev training them....the only pokemon i got from the First page was Infernape.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Ok Silent Storm(and everyone out there)This is my new party plz help me.
> 
> CSSalamence:
> Draco Meteor
> ...





Vyse said:


> CSMence ~ Lonely (Sp. Attack:252, Speed:252, Attack:4)
> 
> *CSmence wants to be Modest and the EV spread looks fine.*
> 
> ...



You might want to ask more people, since I suck at Pokemon. Watch out for Weavile, it might come in and out to threaten Alakazam, Starmie, Blissey, and Salamence. Can't say much else since I'm not very good at analyzing counters and stuff like that. Just play through experience and please you need to relook at your EV spreads and a couple of your movesets.

Go here  to check out some of the EV and movepool spreads.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

ok thanxs i will try to re-assemble it in this fashion tonight...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

I finally have my party ready!! just need to get my USB in the Mail tommorrow(supposedly)

Salamence:
Draco Meteor
Flamethrower
Dragon Pulse
Hydro Pump

Alakazam: (Choice Specs)
Trick
Psychic
Grass Knot
Focus Blast

TogeKiss:
Nasty Plot
Baton Pass
Air Slash
Wish

Charizard: (Salac Berry)
Belly Drum
Earthquake
Substitute
Fire Punch

Lapras:
Ice Beam
Thunderbolt
Sing
Hidden Power[Ground]/Hydro Pump

Ryperior:
Earthquake
Stone Edge
Substitute
Avalanche


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I finally have my party ready!! just need to get my USB in the Mail tommorrow(supposedly)
> 
> *It would be great if you also posted your items as well.*
> 
> ...



Next time please post your team in this fashion:
Weavile @ Expert Belt
EVs: 252 ATK, 252 SPD, 4 HP (Jolly)
-Brick Break
-Ice Punch
-Night Slash
-Pursuit

Edit: Your team has no counter to a CSmence. CSmence comes in and will kill one of your Pokemon instantly.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm what are some counters?

also the reason i have Togekiss is for him to use Nasty plot then Baton pass his increases to Salamence or Alakazam.. and with Charizard, who is a better fire that i could have? should i have keept my Infernape?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi guys!

Im thinking of training a Garchomp, and which one do you think its best? The standard one with life orb/berry and swords dance? Or a choice bander with outrage?

The choice bander seems pretty interesting (it packs quite a punch!) but if thats the case i think Salamence its best because of intimidate and the fact i'll be switching it a lot

The standard one could work with substitute, swords dance and salac berry, something like that...

I have the last word, thats why i need some opinions to make my choice before start breeding, since outrage is an egg move

Any help would be apreciated, thanks


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

I like the Life orb one...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

LordTyrano™ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Im thinking of training a Garchomp, and which one do you think its best? The standard one with life orb/berry and swords dance? Or a choice bander with outrage?
> 
> ...



Regardless of which set, get Outrage anyways. I am not a big fan of the Life Orb set, but it works decently if you set up SD and Salac Berry. 

The Choice Bander set is iffy though, if you were to Outrage which is Garchomp's best move you will have to make sure anything that can outrun and revenge kill it is dead; like Starmie, Weavile, etc.  

I run a Choice Scarf Garchomp and it has yet to dissapoint me. You leave it alone all the way till the end of the match then proceed to sweep with Outrage. If you are going to bring it out mid-game use Earthquake instead so you won't get locked in by Outrage. Also make sure if you're going for the end game sweep with Outrage, kill off all of its counters first. You do not want to get locked into Outrage and they send in Hippowdon, Skarmory, Metagross, etc. to wall and ruin all of your hard work.

*@ Vyse:* Not a big fan of Baton Passing anymore but if it works for you then go for it. Also Charizard is a weak physical sweeper this gen. There are a plethora of other Pokemon that overshadows Zard in terms of physical sweeping and in terms of a special sweeper Zard is mediocre at most. Infernape and Heatran are the two best Fire Pokemon this gen and again...they are better than Charizard by ten folds.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

.......my Charizard!!

haha but do you think i could pull of that move list with Snorlax? but instead have Ice Puch?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

or should i go with Heatran with Dragon Pulse, Earth Power, Flamethrower,**inserts Move Here**

but what item?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, i also think choice scarf is the way to go, the problem is that im planning this party for a tournament. The tournament rules states you can use only 1 uber, 1 minor legendary (such as Zapdos, Jirachi) and 1 "titan" (being Tyranitar, Garchomp, Metagross, Dragonite, Salamence and i dont know why, Slaking).. and the other 3 whatever you like, also you can't repeat items.

I've already decided that the choice scarf will be on my uber, its a modest Kyogre with water spout lol

I think its pretty cheap to use ubers like that but those are the rules and i really want to participate so... 

Its a somewhat odd tourney since there will be some rounds on single and others will be double battles, so its pretty hard to come out with a decent party that works in both modes, with that in cosideration i got a Kingdra too that can go out and sweep if i pair it with Kyogre, or kill the kyogre survivors if he's killed or i have to switch out in singles mode.

I'm stronlgy considering a Gyarados (classic dragon dancer with taunt, lum berry, ice fang, quake) but if i choose him i NEED somethin that can't take electric, im thinking of Electrivire (because of the trait boost)  or Garchomp.....  (or both, why not xD)

Or i just can get rid off the Gyarados and use another "titan" instead of Garchomp, that will depend of how the Garchomp works with the rest of the party, i think is a pretty solid option, i really like Tyranitar but too bad i can't use it with a rain based team...

lol im a big fan of dragon dance xD

Well there are some things i have yet to decide as you can see, i also need a wall of some sort and decide the minor legendary, so maybe Regice is an option too


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

^I have yet to fight a Snorlax this gen that gave me trouble. Last gen however if it can Belly Drum around mid-late game it can pose a hug threat, same as the old Curselax set. However, you have to know that this gen is extremely offensive. Everything hits very very very hard, and Snorlax is a decent special wall (a great one towards fire and water). Even Weavile can bring Snorlax down way low with just Brick Break, but if you can cover for Snorlax's weaknesses and find good ways to set it up go for it.

As for that Heatran moveset, it looks like the Choice Spec moveset. It might hinder its strength because you're already running Specs on Alakazam, even your Salamence wants Specs on itself too.

Again I don't dwell into the counter analysis, because I'm too lazy for that and I find it important for the player himself to find out their own weaknesses and loops. Check out this link so you can look out for things in the future, tv-links. It's a list of the most common top tier Pokemons this gen and you should be ready to counter/stop a majority of them before finalizing your team.

Lastly, just to clear things up one more time for everyone (we should so put this part in the front page). A counter is a Pokemon that can come in on a certain Pokemon to take around 30% HP and threaten that Pokemon for a OHKO (2HKO if you can take more hits) or make it run away. Like Infernape can OHKO TTar with just Close Combat, but if you send Infernape in on TTar (even if it does Crunch) you will take a huge chunk of damage and even worse if it Earthquakes or Stone Edge, Infernape is dead.

*Edit @ LordTyrano™:*Those are some stupid rules, and I bet a majority of the people are just scrubs considering that rule just scream oxymoron. It's like they want to go all out but yet limit themselves at the same time. Gyarados + Electivire might work pretty well for you since people would like to Tbolt your Kyogre as well. Some physical walls that you could look into is Hippowdon, Donphan, Skarm and as for special wall...Blissey all the way. Also Slaking has stats equivalent to the Ubers, but because of its trait people allow it in standards.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 13, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *Edit @ LordTyrano?:*Those are some stupid rules, and I bet a majority of the people are just scrubs considering that rule just scream oxymoron. It's like they want to go all out but yet limit themselves at the same time. Gyarados + Electivire might work pretty well for you since people would like to Tbolt your Kyogre as well. Some physical walls that you could look into is Hippowdon, Donphan, Skarm and as for special wall...Blissey all the way. Also Slaking has stats equivalent to the Ubers, but because of its trait people allow it in standards.




Yeah i know those rules are stupid, most of the participants think the rules must be changed, there is still some time for that, the tourney will be 29 this month. I hope the host change his mind about the rules (i highly doubt it), but theres a wii and a battle revolution in game so ill take the challenge anyway...

I think ill take Blissey, with Kyogre, Kingdra, Gyarados and Electrivire seems pretty competitive to me (at least wih those rules) now that i think about it, Blissey is almost a must have since im sure there will be tons of Lati@s

The last slot i think will be either Garchomp (the "titan" and a ground pokemon is always valuable) or Skarmory (cheap skarmblyss i know) but since i got two special sweepers and two physical i think two different walls is a fine choice. Maybe with them i can ignore the other legendary. I'll have to hurry train them and see how they work up together.



Just as a side note... my Tauntrados has earthquake and ice fangs, thats a pretty good coverage, but with rain in play Waterfall/Aqua tail can make great damage, though i can't OHKO dragons with that. Whats your opinion, should i leave him as it is now?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

^You can always go with Waterfall and Stone Edge which also has great type coverage and it'll hit all the dragons except the ubers and Garchomp 2x damage.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey, yeah! i didnt take stone edge into account, seems im still getting used to 4th gen standard moves lol. Thanks


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

me too^^....I should just test out my party then see if it works...


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol i just realized (while trying to come out with a moveset) that if i pick Skarmory i'll have 3X waekness to electric, Electivire can't be there always to save me, so i'll stick with Garchomp..


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 24, 2007)

do u guys think i have a good team?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2007)

^Well...right off the bat I'll tell you this. Gyarados can come in on Typhlosion, Dragon Dance once and easily sweep your team right after. Most likely after two DDs your whole team is completely wiped. Earthquake wll OHKO TTar, Typhlosion, and Lucario. Milotic will get 2HKO by Earthquake and don't think you're going to put Gyarados to sleep with Hypnosis because he will already Taunt Milotic once she gets in. Ice Fang will OHKO Torterra and quite possibly OHKO Gengar after 2 DDs.

It's sorta safe to say that Gengar can come in on a bulky set Gyarados and threaten some big damage since Gyarados won't have the sufficient amount of SPD to outrun it. But if the Gyarados is going for the offensive set, Gengar won't stand a chance. Both Gengar and Lucario can run a Choice Scarf to hit Gyarados hard and OHKO with Stone Edge using Lucario but I don't know if you would want to incorporate that. Both of which makes great Choice Scarfers if you wanna look more into that.

Next up, CSmence (Choice Spec Salamence) can come in on Typlosion and Torterra with great ease more Typlosion than Torterra. It can simply Draco Meteor and OHKO every single Pokemon on your team, switch out, and rinse repeat. Milotic might be able to survive DM from CSmence but that all depends on its EVs.

CBTar (Choice Band Tyranitar) is kinda covered since Lucario can resist its Crunch and Stone Edge. Do beware though if it predicts well and Earthquakes there goes Lucario.

I would recommend that you don't start out with TTar since your team is not a Sandstream team. Many popular starters will force it to switch or threaten some huge damage on it. Gyarados and Staraptor can Intimidate it and threaten OHKO Earthquake and Close Combat. Infernape, Metagross, Weavile, Swampert, and Lucario are also popular starters that will also scare TTar shitless.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Mind Rattleing huh?

He makes it seem so simple to tear apart your party...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2007)

^Hahhaaha, I try to explain the basic musts of DP as thorough as possible unless you want me to just throw it out like the asshole elitists at Smogon.

If that were so I can just go around saying things like this...
"Lolroflmao Gyarados 6-0 your random standard team"

I pretty much just reinforce the post I made on the first page, it's also quoted in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2008)

Bumping this guide for the close future and for people who want this references right now...


----------

